# Cannot cycle uphill.



## JamieRegan (14 Jul 2017)

I have just bought a BTwin 900 AF. It seems like a quality machine but I'm struggling with it. 

Background: I'm 46, 16stone but general fitness and endurance is ok. I've ran 3 marathons in my 40s. I cycled 250 miles over 5 days on my hybrid 4 years ago.

I've never had a road bike before and I know it'll take some getting used to. I also accept I'm not the fittest and I'm quite heavy, but I literally cannot cycle up a hill of any kind and I can't believe it's purely down to fitness. I still have my 12 year old hybrid that I managed to cycle up the An Clisham on the Isle of Harris and the Rest And Be Thankful and I can get up any hill on that, albeit slowly. 

I can easily sustain 20-25 mph on the flat.

Am I missing something?

Is there a problem with my bike?

Shouldn't it be easier on a road bike than a hybrid?


----------



## Welsh wheels (14 Jul 2017)

You're right, it should be easier on a road bike as they are normally lighter and have more gears. Where on the handlebars are you holding when you are attempting to cycle uphill?


----------



## Dec66 (14 Jul 2017)

You can always move to Norfolk.

OK, now I have the daft joke out of the way, I'm going to ask the most basic of questions; you are changing down the gears, I take it, and not trying to go up on 50/12?

Assuming you are; when you're approaching a hill, do you change down in plenty of time and get a good cadence going, rather than trying to struggle up in too high a gear?

Sorry if it sounds like I'm teaching my granny to suck eggs, but I'm just trying to eliminate the obvious rookie stuff (you say you had a hybrid which you could climb on so I guess you're not a total newbie).


----------



## Mr_Grieve (14 Jul 2017)

I suspect the gears on the BTwin are not low enough for you. According to the Decathalon website the lowest gear is 36/28 - first is number of teeth on the front and second number of teeth on the rear when both at their lowest. Lower at the front and higher at the rear is easier. I'm a similar weight to you and have 34/32 which I sometimes need. Your hybrid is likely to have a triple at the front with lower gear available. Easiest way to get lower gears would be to change the cassette at the rear. BTW it looks like a good bike but the gearing is more suitable for lighter (and in my case fitter) riders.


----------



## graham bowers (14 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> I have just bought a BTwin 900 AF. It seems like a quality machine but I'm struggling with it.
> 
> Background: I'm 46, 16stone but general fitness and endurance is ok. I've ran 3 marathons in my 40s. I cycled 250 miles over 5 days on my hybrid 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


The answer is in the gear ratios. I would expect the hybrid to have a lower bottom gear than your road bike. 
If this is your bike:

https://www.btwin.com/en/road-bikes...minium-frame-road-bike-black-grey-yellow.html

A 36 / 28 bottom gear is probably the reason - not a problem with your bike per se, just the wrong specification for the job it has to do. Rest and be thankful is stated to be 15%. The legs of Garth would be needed with a 36/28 bottom gear.

I've answered as straight down the line as I can........................................


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Jul 2017)

You just need to up your fitness and learn how to cycle with a road bike. It's not a gear forgiving hybrid, it's half the battle learning how you gears work for you. 

Are you using the clipless pedals/shoes? As that'll help. Keep at it, you'll get it right soon enough. 

I've been cycling four years and I'm the same age as you, and I still struggle up hills. I hate them!


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Jul 2017)

graham bowers said:


> Rest and be thankful is stated to be 15%. The legs of Garth would be needed with a 36/28 bottom gear.


How did we ever manage with only 5 gears .....


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Jul 2017)

Maybe cycling on the flat for a few weeks would help you tackling the hills for the future..It will give you a gentler curve of upping your fitness levels and losing a little weigh.
After a few weeks you could then try some small climbs, and as you start to find them easier you could then tackle the bigger ones. When I first got back in the saddle last year I could barely do 10 miles but now I can cover 70..It's supprising how quickly your fitness can improve in such a short time pedaling a bike. 
All the best .
.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jul 2017)

You don't say how it is since you last cycled. If it hasn't been for a while then you may just need to build your fitness, it's always a struggle at first. I remember struggling with hills and it did become easier over time. Seems like your fitness might have suffered since you last rode your hybrid four years ago. Loosing a bit of weight wouldn't do any harm.
Just check the bike to eliminate any problems there. Are the brakes binding? Then at least you'll know it's down to you!
Good luck.


----------



## Lee_M (14 Jul 2017)

if I could easily sustain 20-25 on the flat I'd not bother going up hill


----------



## S-Express (14 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> but general fitness and endurance is ok



General fitness/endurance is not the same as cycling fitness/endurance.


----------



## graham bowers (14 Jul 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> How did we ever manage with only 5 gears .....


With the legs of Garth ?-))


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jul 2017)

Two things work well to increase your performance going up hills.

1. Lose some weight
2. Practice riding up hills as often as possible. Change your normal routes slightly to include more climbing.

Graham


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2017)

I'd guess that you are confused about how the shifters work on your road bike and are selecting much too high a gear for climbing?

(If you can climb on the hybrid bike then you should be able to on the road bike if you select a similar gear ratio.)


----------



## iateyoubutler (14 Jul 2017)

I can`t cycle downhill, that`s more embarrassing!!


----------



## robjh (14 Jul 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> How did we ever manage with only 5 gears .....


I think 'by being younger' is part of the answer to that.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> How did we ever manage with only 5 gears .....





robjh said:


> I think 'by being younger' is part of the answer to that.


I used to struggle climbing this hill on my 5-speed racing bike when I was 13 ...







I romped up it on a single-speed bike at the age of 53!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2017)

I'd agree with the comments up thread - the gears on your hybrid were almost certainly lower than your road bike, making hills that bit easier.

The lowest gear I've got on my hybrid is 26/34 which is nearly low enough to climb a cliff, but on my best road bike it's a very different 36/28...the only solution is more time in the saddle tackling hills.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I used to struggle climbing this hill on my 5-speed racing bike when I was 13 ...
> 
> View attachment 362219
> 
> ...



I used to live up there on the right hand side.


----------



## robjh (14 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I used to struggle climbing this hill on my 5-speed racing bike when I was 13 ...
> 
> View attachment 362219
> 
> ...


Yeah, Coventry's not as hilly as it used to be


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I used to live up there on the right hand side.


Small world!



robjh said:


> Yeah, Coventry's not as hilly as it used to be


I was pretty shocked on my first visit to Yorkshire when I found out what 'proper' hills looked like!

I did manage to ride up Barkers Butts Lane as a child but found it hard work, and many cyclists just gave up and walked.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2017)

robjh said:


> Yeah, Coventry's not as hilly as it used to be



I blame the Luftwaffe, they flattened it,


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I'd agree with the comments up thread - the gears on your hybrid were almost certainly lower than your road bike, making hills that bit easier.
> 
> The lowest gear I've got on my hybrid is 26/34 which is nearly low enough to climb a cliff, but on my best road bike it's a very different 36/28...the only solution is more time in the saddle tackling hills.


I would agree if Jamie had said that he found it _harder_ to climb steep hills, but what he posted was that he couldn't get up _any_ hills. Even on road bike gearing he ought to be able to crawl up moderate hills if he has enough power to ride at 25 mph on the flat.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jul 2017)

I'm hopeless on hills but I've found that gearing helps a lot. You can make things easier by getting a cassette with a larger number of teeth for the rear, and a chain ring with a smaller number of teeth for the front. I had 28/28 on my first road bike. Practice does improve matters, but at my age I'm fighting a losing battle. To get better, I chose a particular hill that I found challenging, and went up it every weekend, gradually trying to get to the top with more gears "to spare". It wasn't scientific, but it gave me a very crude indication of my progress.

Good luck, and most of all, have fun.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (14 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> You can always move to Norfolk.


I think the person who invented hills moved to Norfolk.


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I think the person who invented hills moved to Norfolk.


Ride up Gas Hill and say that, if you can still speak


----------



## DEFENDER01 (14 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Ride up Gas Hill and say that, if you can still speak







Hmm can i take my e bike.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> View attachment 362229
> 
> 
> View attachment 362230
> ...







@ColinJ, there's a rider(or was) who used to get upto Heptonstall on a single speed.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 362231
> 
> @ColinJ, there's a rider(or was) who used to get upto Heptonstall on a single speed.


I normally do that climb in just one gear ...

... my lowest! 

I have seen people tackle gradients of 15-20% on fixed with something like a 70 inch gear. I think it is bonkers, but very impressive!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I normally do that climb in just one gear ...
> 
> ... my lowest!
> 
> I have seen people tackle gradients of 15-20% on fixed with something like a 70 inch gear. I think it is bonkers, but very impressive!


Where would you rate "The Buttress" and the road through Heptonstall?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where would you rate "The Buttress" and the road through Heptonstall?


Heptonstall - done it lots of times, in both directions.

Buttress - tried to ride DOWN it once and frightened myself, overbraked and fell off; never even tried to ride up it since that first bit is so intimidating!


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

Your position in a road bike will be very different to that of a Hybrid. Get a proper bike fit done, then work on positioning your body to get the maximum aerobic efficiency for the hills. To put it in laymans terms, on the hills think more






Than







So back straight, head up, hips forward, not all squashed up with a curved back, and shoulders forward.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Heptonstall - done it lots of times, in both directions.
> 
> Buttress - tried to ride DOWN it once and frightened myself, overbraked and fell off; never even tried to ride up it since that first bit is so intimidating!


Just to give @mjr something to think about, when he says "hill".


----------



## JamieRegan (15 Jul 2017)

Thank you everyone. Some great advice here. I am definitely not fit enough, there's no doubt about that. 

I do need to learn how to change gears better too. The number of times I click up instead of down is shocking. 

I'll let you know how I get on once I've got the fitness up.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2017)

Our Great and Glorious Leader, Simon Legg, gave us beginners a few words of advice at the bottom of Ditchling Beacon, a short but quite steep hill a few miles from Brighton. "Start off in your lowest gear. You won't have to worry about changing."

Dead handy when confronted with something that looks like a cliff.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just to give @mjr something to think about, when he says "hill".


I used to live on the end of the Mendips tyvm. 33% within metres of my door. Norfolk has nothing like it, but there are still hills here, as well as the other challenges.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I used to live on the end of the Mendips tyvm. 33% within metres of my door. Norfolk has nothing like it, but there are still hills here, as well as the other challenges.


Someone told me Flanders was flat. So I got a little surprise when riding from Le Bizet to Messines.

OK, nowhere near the nastiest thing I've ever experienced, but enough to be an unwelcome distraction on a very hot day on an old bike with panniers mounted.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I used to live on the end of the Mendips tyvm. 33% within metres of my door. Norfolk has nothing like it, but there are still hills here, as well as the other challenges.


Someone told me Flanders was flat. So I got a little surprise when riding from Le Bizet to Messines.

OK, nowhere near the nastiest thing I've ever experienced, but enough to be an unwelcome distraction on a very hot day on an old bike with panniers mounted.


----------



## graham bowers (15 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Heptonstall - done it lots of times, in both directions.
> 
> Buttress - tried to ride DOWN it once and frightened myself, overbraked and fell off; never even tried to ride up it since that first bit is so intimidating!


Just checked out the Buttress - bonkers - I'd want to be roped up on that ..............


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I would agree if Jamie had said that he found it _harder_ to climb steep hills, but what he posted was that he couldn't get up _any_ hills. Even on road bike gearing he ought to be able to crawl up moderate hills if he has enough power to ride at 25 mph on the flat.



Good point - makes me wonder if the OP is attacking the hills in a higher gear intending to power up them but running out of steam due to the extra effort before he's able to drop down the ratios? It's a technique I used to use (but not for long!), before I got wise to finding a suitably low gear early and spinning up the hill instead. It might seem slower but it does work.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> Thank you everyone. Some great advice here. I am definitely not fit enough, there's no doubt about that.
> 
> I do need to learn how to change gears better too. The number of times I click up instead of down is shocking.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on once I've got the fitness up.


Even if you're very fit, when you're 16 stone it's pure physics; I've seen guys who are obviously very fit really struggling up Box Hill, as they are built like bodybuilders or Rugby forwards. It's just more difficult to move mass uphill, particularly on typical road bike gearing (think yours is 52/36 front and 11-28 rear?).

I'd suggest practice your shifting up and down on the flat till it becomes instinctive (I kept shifting up instead of down on my Cube when I first got it), and perhaps shifting onto the inner ring when you know there's a hill coming up and selecting the highest gear you can readily maintain 100rpm cadence on (so you can change down to try to maintain the cadence as you climb).

Good luck, anyway... Hopefully I'll remember my own advice tomorrow as I have a date with some big hills...


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Even if you're very fit, when you're 16 stone it's pure physics; I've seen guys who are obviously very fit really struggling up Box Hill, as they are built like bodybuilders or Rugby forwards. It's just more difficult to move mass uphill, particularly on typical road bike gearing (think yours is 52/36 front and 11-28 rear?).
> 
> I'd suggest practice your shifting up and down on the flat till it becomes instinctive (I kept shifting up instead of down on my Cube when I first got it), and perhaps shifting onto the inner ring when you know there's a hill coming up and selecting the highest gear you can readily maintain 100rpm cadence on (so you can change down to try to maintain the cadence as you climb).
> 
> Good luck, anyway... Hopefully I'll remember my own advice tomorrow as I have a date with some big hills...



If you've got Shimano gears, the easiest way to remember is bigger lever = bigger cog.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> If you've got Shimano gears, the easiest way to remember is bigger lever = bigger cog.


I have, but it falls down a bit as the brifters are subtly different between the three bikes.

Old Reliable (my 12 year old Apollo TDF) has Sora brifters which have a little thumb clicker on the hood to change up, and you push the whole brake lever inward to change down.

My B'Twin has a bigger, downward-pointing clicker to change up, which I click with my forefinger; again, to change down, push the brake lever inward.

The Cube is a paddle within a lever, as you describe.

When I bought the Cube, I was forever changing up on steep hills inadvertently as I was so used to the B'Twin. I have the hang of it now. I think. 

Speaking of big guys looking to improve their climbing, as the OP was; whatever became of @blazed, "the world's greatest 200lb + climber" (sic.)? He used to make me smile. A lot.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> General fitness/endurance is not the same as cycling fitness/endurance.


I tried to run next to my daughter while she was riding in the park, it was not pretty .


----------



## S-Express (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Get a proper bike fit done, then work on positioning your body to get the maximum aerobic efficiency for the hills



Aerobic efficiency has nothing to do with riding position.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Aerobic efficiency has nothing to do with riding position.


I get you, but I think in this instance it means positioning yourself to get the maximum intake of air into the lungs.


----------



## S-Express (15 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I get you, but I think in this instance it means positioning yourself to get the maximum intake of air into the lungs.



In which case, his analogy completely misses the point. Basically, he's just wrong from every perspective


----------



## DEFENDER01 (15 Jul 2017)

To be honest if i find a hill that is too much get off and walk up.
Whats the point in fighting it cycling should be fun not a chore.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> Thank you everyone. Some great advice here. I am definitely not fit enough, there's no doubt about that.
> 
> I do need to learn how to change gears better too. The number of times I click up instead of down is shocking.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on once I've got the fitness up.



I've got almost the same bike as you. I'm a bit lighter than you (13st v 16st). I can get up any Peak District hill with my lowest gear which is 34 front, 27 rear

The gearing you have available is enough for any hill if you're fit and you use the gears correctly. In terms of "use the gears correctly" by that I mean you need to be in a gear that lets you pedal at a reasonable cadence (the number of revolutions per minute). If you are in your easiest gear (36/28) and you still can't get up a hill you can either keep the same gearing and get fitter or buy lower gears. It's up to you


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2017)

Doobiesis said:


> Are you using the clipless pedals/shoes? As that'll help.


Oh really?? I happily go up hills as fast on my flats as the year I used spd-sl.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Oh really?? I happily go up hills as fast on my flats as the year I used spd-sl.


Ah, but we are talking about mere mortals here, sire, not wonders of nature such as yourself.


----------



## S-Express (15 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Ah, but we are talking about mere mortals here, sire, not wonders of nature such as yourself.



still won't make any difference...


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Ah, but we are talking about mere mortals here, sire, not wonders of nature such as yourself.


Freak of nature more like!!


----------



## Dec66 (15 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Freak of nature more like!!


Yes, that time you did Ventoux in your Gucci slingbacks was an education to us all. Especially the derring do on the descent.


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Yes, that time you did Ventoux in your Gucci slingbacks was an education to us all. Especially the derring do on the descent.


To be fair Gucci made them bespoke for me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Aerobic efficiency has nothing to do with riding position.



Of course it hasn't.

Meanwhile in the real world, where people actually ride bikes, and even post about it sometimes, the better your body position is for enabling full inflation of the lungs, and free movement of the diaphragm, the less the oxygen debt you'll be on at the end of a climb.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> To be fair Gucci made them bespoke for me.


Or did you get them from Camden market?


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> In which case, his analogy completely misses the point. Basically, he's just wrong from every perspective


Except everything to do with the problem you mean.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Oh really?? I happily go up hills as fast on my flats as the year I used spd-sl.


Hills aren't where you'll get the best pay off from using clipless pedals. Sling backs however, are the way forward. All the pros will be using them next season.


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Or did you get them from Camden market?


Well, a pub car park near Camden if that counts?


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Hills aren't where you'll get the best pay off from using clipless pedals. Sling backs however, are the way forward. All the pros will be using them next season.


White ones, they're faster.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> To be honest if i find a hill that is too much get off and walk up.
> Whats the point in fighting it cycling should be fun not a chore.


Now that is sense being spoken. GET OUT, GET OUT AND DONT COME BACK, until you have something pointless to say.


----------



## S-Express (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Meanwhile in the real world, where people actually ride bikes, and even post about it sometimes, the better your body position is for enabling full inflation of the lungs, and free movement of the diaphragm, the less the oxygen debt you'll be on at the end of a climb.



Body position has less effect than you might think on ventilation, and ventilation has less effect than you might think on performance. Team pursuit puts you in a highly prone position, while a 400m runner (obviously) runs in a very upright position. Neither is particularly impacted by a lack of lung inflation or oxygen intake. Your entire argument is based on a false premise, unfortunately.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Now that is sense being spoken. GET OUT, GET OUT AND DONT COME BACK, until you have something pointless to say.


That would be pointless


----------



## boydj (15 Jul 2017)

graham bowers said:


> ...............
> A 36 / 28 bottom gear is probably the reason - not a problem with your bike per se, just the wrong specification for the job it has to do. Rest and be thankful is stated to be 15%. The legs of Garth would be needed with a 36/28 bottom gear.................



The 'Rest' only averages 6%, so should be manageable on a 36/28, even though it's a fairly long climb. I've done it and it's not a particularly hard climb compared to others in the area.

OP is right in needing to work on his fitness, and a cassette with a 30 or 32 cog at the back would help without going to the cost of changing the chainset.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2017)

What rear derailleur does the B Twin 900 AF have and can it cope with 32?


----------



## swansonj (15 Jul 2017)

I respectfully submit that if



JamieRegan said:


> ..,
> I can easily sustain 20-25 mph on the flat.
> .....


is true, then



boydj said:


> ...
> OP is right in needing to work on his fitness...



is probably not true.


----------



## Cronorider (15 Jul 2017)

Let's get back to a simple solution. Go to your local shop - tell them you can't get up hills. Have them put on easier gears. Over the weeks and months get fitter as you ride more. Go back to bike shop. Tell them gears are too easy. Have them put on harder gears.


----------



## boydj (15 Jul 2017)

If the OP has a problem getting up a not very steep hill, then sustaining 20-25mph on the flat for more than a few hundred yards is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Cronorider (15 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> I respectfully submit that if
> is true, then
> is probably not true.



No because 16 stone is really friggin heavy to be going uphill. It's much easier to get weight rolling and keep it rolling on the flat


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> No because 16 stone is really friggin heavy to be going uphill. It's much easier to get weight rolling and keep it rolling on the flat


At my heaviest I was about 17.5 stone but I was still able to get up short stretches of 20% and long stretches of, say, 10% because I used very low gears on such climbs. I was NOT fit enough to ride far at 25 mph!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2017)

The power needed to sustain 20-25mph on the flat for hours on end must mean you have sufficiently high power to get up hills. Especially 6% which isn't anything at all. Please explain what happens when you get uphill and what stops you from keeping moving.


----------



## S-Express (16 Jul 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> The power needed to sustain 20-25mph on the flat *for hours on end* must mean you have sufficiently high power to get up hills.



That's not quite what he said.



JamieRegan said:


> I can easily sustain 20-25 mph on the flat.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> No because 16 stone is really friggin heavy to be going uphill. It's much easier to get weight rolling and keep it rolling on the flat



I'm heavier than that, the lowest gear on my best bike is 36/28 and I can manage most hills, I even made it up Birdsall Brow (slowly) on it at the dog end of a 100-mile ride.
I can't maintain 20-25mph on the flat for any meaningful distance without a very generous tailwind though, even with a 52/11...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> That's not quite what he said.



Ok, so hours on end on the flat sections. As doing 20-25mph for a few minutes isn't the same as being easy able to sustain the same speeds.


----------



## S-Express (16 Jul 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Ok, so hours on end on the flat sections. As doing 20-25mph for a few minutes isn't the same as being easy able to sustain the same speeds.



'Sustainable' is a relative and (in this context) an unquantified term. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm heavier than that, the lowest gear on my best bike is 36/28 and I can manage most hills, I even made it up Birdsall Brow (slowly) on it at the dog end of a 100-mile ride.
> I can't maintain 20-25mph on the flat for any meaningful distance without a very generous tailwind though, even with a 52/11...



@NorthernDave ...the voice of reason

That sort of gear is low enough to get you up pretty well any hill if you are reasonably fit and of an obstinate nature. I'm pretty sure the OP could get up the hills with his current set up. I'm beginning to think this is more a mental than physical issue. Lack of obstinacy (is that even a word?)


----------



## Cronorider (16 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> I have just bought a BTwin 900 AF.
> 
> I still have my 12 year old hybrid



What exactly is the gearing on the hybrid?


----------



## Cp40Carl (16 Jul 2017)

I struggle with cycling on the flats - I've had two of them in a week.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm heavier than that, the lowest gear on my best bike is 36/28 and I can manage most hills, I even made it up Birdsall Brow (slowly) on it at the dog end of a 100-mile ride.
> 
> I can't maintain 20-25mph on the flat for any meaningful distance without a very generous tailwind though, even with a 52/11...





nickyboy said:


> @NorthernDave ...the voice of reason


A.K.A. '_The OTHER voice of reason_'! 



ColinJ said:


> At my heaviest I was about 17.5 stone but I was still able to get up short stretches of 20% and long stretches of, say, 10% because I used very low gears on such climbs. I was NOT fit enough to ride far at 25 mph!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jul 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> I struggle with cycling on the flats - I've had two of them in a week.



Try hills then you won't get any flats


----------



## Oxo (17 Jul 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Try hills then you won't get any flats


This thread is starting to go downhill fast, while we should really be addressing the problem of going uphill fast....or slowly...or even at all


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you


Careful - that's a bit steep!


----------



## Oxo (17 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Careful - that's a bit steep!


Onward and upward.


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jul 2017)

There are no such things as hills only misaligned roads


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> General fitness/endurance is not the same as cycling fitness/endurance.



So glad you said that, it really gets on my _____ when people say cycling is easy.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> So glad you said that, it really gets on my _____ when people say cycling is easy.


Cycling easily (in nice weather, riding slowly, along level/downhill roads) _IS_ easy, it is only hard cycling (in bad weather, riding fast, climbing steep hills) which is hard!


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Jul 2017)

JamieRegan said:


> I have just bought a BTwin 900 AF. It seems like a quality machine but I'm struggling with it.
> 
> Background: I'm 46, 16stone but general fitness and endurance is ok. I've ran 3 marathons in my 40s. I cycled 250 miles over 5 days on my hybrid 4 years ago.
> 
> ...



I'm 16 stone and I struggle getting up any steep hills. I have a 28T front and 24T rear, which makes it easier, but slow.

25mph on the flat, but for how long? 

Riding at 25mph over 100 miles in just under 4 hours was the UK record in 1950/60's, it's still very difficult, if not impossible on modern busy roads.


----------



## steverob (19 Jul 2017)

Maybe he's reading his cycle computer wrongly and it's actually 20-25 *KM*ph? That would sound more reasonable - it's the sort of pace I typically maintain on the flat and I too struggle on steeper hills despite being slightly lighter (15 stone) and having a 34/32 gear available to me.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (19 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> Maybe he's reading his cycle computer wrongly and it's actually 20-25 *KM*ph? That would sound more reasonable - it's the sort of pace I typically maintain on the flat and I too struggle on steeper hills despite being slightly lighter (15 stone) and having a 34/32 gear available to me.


I can manage 25 minus the 20 on a good day.


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Even if you're very fit, when you're 16 stone it's pure physics; I've seen guys who are obviously very fit really struggling up Box Hill, as they are built like bodybuilders or Rugby forwards. It's just more difficult to move mass uphill, particularly on typical road bike gearing (think yours is 52/36 front and 11-28 rear?).
> 
> ...


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> The power needed to sustain 20-25mph on the flat for hours on end must mean you have sufficiently high power to get up hills. Especially 6% which isn't anything at all. Please explain what happens when you get uphill and what stops you from keeping moving.


Oh for the gods' sake, it's obvious, he's knackered after the flat!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> Oh for the gods' sake, it's obvious, he's knackered after the flat!



Well maybe he meant he can easily get knackered and sustain that knackered ness at 20-25mph ?


----------



## User16625 (24 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> Maybe he's reading his cycle computer wrongly and it's actually 20-25 *KM*ph? That would sound more reasonable - it's the sort of pace I typically maintain on the flat and I too struggle on steeper hills despite being slightly lighter (15 stone) and having a 34/32 gear available to me.



I manage to sustain 20mph or so on a flat (not 25 tho!), but I cycle pretty hard to do it. My rolling average is still about 15ish. This is only on my Scott, on my commuter bike I am significantly slower.


----------

